# Bananas = Good Luck? Nov 12 CR Report



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Nov 12*








Ok, before I explain the picture of the 350 pound 120 inch Black Marlin with a banana in his mouth (which was caught by us today), I'll have to take you back a few weeks. I decided I was going to start eating better. That meant lots of berries, fruit, veggies and juice. So I started bringing different healthy foods on the boat, in my lunchbox. One of those good wholesome foods was a banana. You know, potassium, helps to keep the cramps away, etc. Well, i quickly learned from a customer that you can't catch fish with a banana in the boat. Now, I have no doubt that bananas are a very, very evil thing while fishing in other parts of the world, but here in Costa Rica, I have the insider's knowledge that big, Costa Rican, fish don't like cramps either. Well, as it went, today I had my banana for lunch, in my lunchbox, and the mate started complaining that we could never catch a fish with it aboard. Granted it was only noon, and we already had a pair of sailfish released, he just kept going about bad luck, no bananas etc. ??? Knowing what I know about Costa Rica Marlin, and other big Costa Rican fish, I decided to just dispell the rumors once and for all, and I went ahead and put a really big hook in the banana, attached it to the 50 wide, and threw it out in the spread. Literally five minutes later, we were hooked up with the big one in the photo... So next time you're out and the fishing is slow, remember two things, eating bananas is great for keeping away the cramps, and bananas are best trolled from the shotgun, way back away from the boat. Oh yeah, and they swim better frozen!

Went inshore yesterday, and using regular fishing tackle released 4 Rooterfish, a jack and a Mackeral. Here are some other pictures from this month:























​


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good luck ?? looks like the marlin Sh%t on your pants !!! Lol


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

amarcafina said:


> Good luck ?? looks like the marlin Sh%t on your pants !!! Lol


That's great! :thumbsup:

I'm the one with the camera though, see, it was my banana and my good luck. The guy with the Marlin poop forgot his :thumbup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Good luck ?? looks like the marlin Sh%t on your pants !!! Lol


 
Probably because it was so comfortable when he was being dragged over the side of the gunnel. 350lb fish love that.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Probably because it was so comfortable when he was being dragged over the side of the gunnel. 350lb fish love that.



Agreed. What the hell is a "350 pound" Marlin being drug over the gunwhale for?


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Now now, in all fairness, we have released every Marlin we have caught and get over 50 a year (we also release all the sailfish). We also had to drag this one around for half an hour to revive him, but we make sure every fish is happy before we release them. This year when I went to Cabo, they were killing everything...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!! NICE BLACK AND GREAT STORY.:thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, don't mind the haters....


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Nice fish, don't mind the haters....


Thanks a ton, some people get jealous! :yes:


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Nice fish, don't mind the haters....


 
Agreed, we spend all sorts of time and money chasing these things and you at least want to get a good picture. While I'm not an advocate of dragging them all over the gunwale, I've no problem with dragging in a few.


----------



## cobran (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad to see there are more people that support bananas at sea.


----------

